# 5.1 computer speakers with blu ray player, 3.5mm to RCA



## anonymous6366 (Sep 1, 2011)

Is there an adapter that will allow me to hook up my 5.1 logitech speakers to a blu ray player and have actual 5.1 surround sound? I know there are simple 3.5mm to rca but is there something for the surround sound (so it would have 3 3.5mm plug ins)
Would it be this sort of thing?
http://forums.logitech.com/t5/image...DCD05F4CF1/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1
Or would that not be real surround sound? Also any brand recommendations?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 1, 2011)

that would be real surround, (3) 3.5mm, (2) rca, or (1) hdmi... idk spdif

my logitech speakers came with one, and it is unmarked so i don't know the brand.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 1, 2011)

see the optical port in the middle under coaxial? there should be one on your Blu-ray player.






connect the Logitech Z-5500 to the Blu-ray player via optical.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 1, 2011)

if he has the z-5500...
did i miss something?


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah i have the x-540, thats why i was talking about the 3 rca cables not optical out...


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 1, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> yeah i have the x-540, thats why i was talking about the 3 rca cables not optical out...






anonymous6366 said:


> Or would that not be real surround sound?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.



Depends what you mean by real surround sound.

Blu ray movies usually come in four major formats. Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS 5.1, Dolby Digital True HD and DTS Masters HD.

Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS 5.1 need to be passed through a digital cable i.e. optical or Digital Coaxial or HDMI. Dolby Digital True HD and DTS Masters HD requires more bandwidth and needs HDMI output.

You need a AV receiver to decode above mentioned formats. The Logitech X-540 lacks a receiver and a digital output.

So, will you get surround sound hooking your X-540 to Blu ray Player, Yes. Will it the digital sound produced by Dolby laboratories or DTS Inc, NO!


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> Depends what you mean by real surround sound.
> 
> Blu ray movies usually come in four major formats. Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS 5.1, Dolby Digital True HD and DTS Masters HD.
> 
> ...



Ok now thats the kind of respose i was looking for, so I should just get one of those things that I had posted in the first post so that all speakers work even though it wont be "true" DTS/pro logic etc.?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 2, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> yeah i have the x-540, thats why i was talking about the 3 rca cables not optical out...



my apologies.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 2, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> Ok now thats the kind of respose i was looking for, so I should just get one of those things that I had posted in the first post so that all speakers work even though it wont be "true" DTS/pro logic etc.?



Prologic is something else. It's a way of taking two channels and simulating a fake Dolby 5.1/7.1. Prologic can be achieved using a analogue connection i.e. 3.5mm/RCA but it won't be official unless it's done by some sort of intemediate hardware i.e. a AV receiver.

As for your question, it depends how much you value sound, how important is sound quality and movies to you, if its important spend a few hundred on a receiver and some bookshelf speakers, we drop thousands on our rigs without question.


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 2, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> Depends what you mean by real surround sound.
> 
> Blu ray movies usually come in four major formats. Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS 5.1, Dolby Digital True HD and DTS Masters HD.
> 
> ...



The part about the soundtrack decoding isn't quite accurate. There are some (usually more expensive) Blu Ray players that have 7.1 analog outputs and full internal Dolby HD and DTS HD decoding. They are rare, but they do exist. In this case, though, since the OP isn't considering getting a new Blu Ray player, he'll likely be stuck with whatever his player can or can't decode internally. Some Blu Ray players, especially earlier models, can't decode any kind of DTS soundtrack whatsoever, let along HD DD and DTS soundtracks.

We are also assuming that the OP's Blu Ray player has 5.1 or 7.1 analog audio output jacks. That may or may not be the case. I've seen inexpensive players that have nothing more than an a HDMI output. For the OP's plan to work, he has to have at least 5.1 analog output jacks on his Blu Ray player. On top of that, he is at the mercy of what kinds of soundtracks his player can decode internally. Ideally, he has a player with 5.1 or 7.1 analog output jacks and full internal decoding. Again, they do exist, but they are far outnumbered by players that don't have those features, so the odds are against him there.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 2, 2011)

well i actually dont have a blu ray player yet the point of this thread was to see if i could get real surround sound with a blu ray player from my computer speakers. That being said i can get a blu ray player that has whatever i need, i just dont want to spend more than, say a hundred bucks on it. also i know that getting a receiver and expensive stuff like that would have real surround but that would defeat the purpose of this thread. of course i would be able to have surround sound with that, i just want to use these speakers that i have and not spend very much more money. a reciever is part of my future plans, like next summer (im in college right now and dont have a job)


----------

